# Sweet tooth ...



## Slimandtrim (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi lovely people,

I have a very sweet tooth and one of my biggest sins is tea-spooning peanut butter with Nutella. I have decided it's got to stop and am looking for an alternative. 
I'm thinking corn cake (20 calories, similar to rice cakes) and creating a protein rich paste topping with the following:
Peanut butter
Cocoa powder
BCAA (add protein 1)
Inulin (keeps the liver from piling on fat)
Soya Flour (add protein 2)
Stevia (for sweetness without insulin spike)
Whey Protein (add protein 3)
I don't know what to use to make it nice and smooth though without using honey but want to keep the sugar away. I would not want to add anything oily or fatty either to keep the calories as low as possible, and sour tasting milk products like yoghurt, quark etc would not be tasty with the cocoa and the cocoa is a non-negotiable    . Any tips are welcome 

Thank you


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't think of Nutella and PB as being bad. Think of them as "not right now" foods. If they don't align with your goals, don't demonize them or try to replace them, just push them aside until later.

And you say "sweet tooth" but PB and Nutella are both fats, not really sweets, so I'm not sure if "sweet tooth" is accurate or not, or you just like treats. Either way...


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 24, 2019)

What ive just started doing as a pre workout, but can be abytime is organic rice cakes (not the quaker kind) with Justins honey almond butter and sugar free jelly.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 24, 2019)

i switched from peanut butter to PB2 a few months back.
way less fat, still protein packed.
tastes great.
comes as powder so you have to mix with water.
pro tip: add 1/2 scoop protein powder per 2 tbs pb2 for super protein pb


----------



## PFM (Sep 24, 2019)

Pull that damn tooth!


----------



## Seeker (Sep 24, 2019)

Haha I spoon peanut butter with Greek yogurt


----------



## Slimandtrim (Sep 24, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i switched from peanut butter to PB2 a few months back.
> way less fat, still protein packed.
> tastes great.
> comes as powder so you have to mix with water.
> pro tip: add 1/2 scoop protein powder per 2 tbs pb2 for super protein pb


Thank you Gibsonator, I just looked it up, it's better than peanut flour, which I am using in pancakes, and it's lower in fat and higher in protein, I will try this.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Sep 24, 2019)

PFM said:


> Pull that damn tooth!



I like a bit of radical    will I have the strength though ...


----------



## Slimandtrim (Sep 24, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Don't think of Nutella and PB as being bad. Think of them as "not right now" foods. If they don't align with your goals, don't demonize them or try to replace them, just push them aside until later.
> 
> And you say "sweet tooth" but PB and Nutella are both fats, not really sweets, so I'm not sure if "sweet tooth" is accurate or not, or you just like treats. Either way...


Thank you, CJ, interesting way of reframing
I will have to add a strong image as well, like a bluebottle sitting in the jar or something  that will make me leave it alone, I can get so greedy with treats


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank goodness I've yet to try Nutella. PB is my jam though.


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 24, 2019)

peanut butter is a bloating food for some....me included


----------



## Slimandtrim (Sep 24, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> peanut butter is a bloating food for some....me included


It doesn't bloat me, it just puts a ripple on my hip


----------



## Slimandtrim (Sep 24, 2019)

trodizzle said:


> Thank goodness I've yet to try Nutella. PB is my jam though.



Wow, is your avatar you past and present? Impressive! Don't try Nutella, it's fat and sugar with flavourings, I should not have bought a jar last week and will probably stick it in the bin.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2019)

trodizzle said:


> Thank goodness I've yet to try Nutella. PB is my jam though.


Never have either


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 25, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i switched from peanut butter to PB2 a few months back.
> way less fat, still protein packed.
> tastes great.
> comes as powder so you have to mix with water.
> pro tip: add 1/2 scoop protein powder per 2 tbs pb2 for super protein pb




That's what I use. Mix it with vanilla protein powder and ice to make a smoothie/milkshake


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 26, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i switched from peanut butter to PB2 a few months back.
> way less fat, still protein packed.
> tastes great.
> comes as powder so you have to mix with water.
> pro tip: add 1/2 scoop protein powder per 2 tbs pb2 for super protein pb




This! only thing is, it doesnt have that consistency which takes away from it. so its def good if you mix it with something or throw in a sammich- that plus low carb bread and sugar free jelly. also several here recommended getting greek yogurt, add a 1/2 scoop or 1 scoop pending needs, and mix that - now that sheet is good


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 26, 2019)

Utm18 said:


> That's what I use. Mix it with vanilla protein powder and ice to make a smoothie/milkshake



yea that too, throw a heaping scoop in with ur protein, add a banana, blend and BAM!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Sep 26, 2019)

I ordered some sugar free maple and chocolate flavour sirup and will try mixing PB2 with that and add some yoghurt for texture.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Oct 6, 2019)

Carb crash today, very disappointed with myself. I should have said no!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 6, 2019)

No worries. Recover and move forward!


----------



## The Tater (Oct 6, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i switched from peanut butter to PB2 a few months back.
> way less fat, still protein packed.
> tastes great.
> comes as powder so you have to mix with water.
> pro tip: add 1/2 scoop protein powder per 2 tbs pb2 for super protein pb



i do the same! It beats eating way too much peanut butter and fooking up your macros!


----------



## The Tater (Oct 6, 2019)

Keep pushing slimandtrim. Don’t give up now!


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 7, 2019)

Triple zero greek yogurt and berrys.... also watermelon is good...


----------



## ACP (Oct 7, 2019)

2 cap fulls of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water and chugg it,   then see if you still want anything sweet...  it completely kills the craving for me


----------



## CJ (Oct 7, 2019)

If you get the sweet tooth cravings, eat fruit. Try pigging out on apples, go ahead, it's hard. By the 4th, you'll be ready to vomit. 

Even if you manage to overeat fruit, it'll be FAR less Cals than if you chose treats to eat.


----------



## Dog-guy (Oct 7, 2019)

Chocolate protein, scoop of peanut butter and a banana cures my sweet tooth every time


----------



## HH (Oct 7, 2019)

Get some sugar free store brand Jello. No carbs and it fills the sweet tooth void.


----------



## Trump (Oct 7, 2019)

Greek yoghurt and protein powder


----------



## Slimandtrim (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you so much for the tips. I started the week with an intermittent fasting day and had scrambled egg and mushrooms later. And since then, it's been good, banana pancakes with stevia and apple with peanut butter, and mixing Yoghurt, BCAA and Inulin into my breakfast musli. I stuck to my workout routine as well. This little guest is helping too. He gives me little kisses during my triceps pushups, when I'm close to the floor


----------



## Slimandtrim (Oct 21, 2019)

So, my diet is getting better, 5/2 is working, I am now 53.5kg and fasting days are no longer a challenge, i.e. not feeling like bingeing any more when I haven't eaten for 16 hours. I include more fish and chicken and the PB2 is great in pancakes, the texture is nicer than using peanut flour. 
Slipped with the workout last week for different reasons, not sleeping brilliantly well because I am looking at career change and also this Brexit business ... Been out walking and dancing over the weekend and too tired to work out and have a bit of a cold. I used to be able to get rid of a cold by working out but it's different now, unfortunately, and I am too worried about doing damage - not 25 any more and accepting some of it ... not whining just noting and stating. I feel very lucky in general with my condition and health.
So, every other week has been successful with the exercising and weights. There is room for improvement and the time I planned to post the next picture to show off positive change has been kicked down the road. Not proud of it but I am really motivated. New week, new re-start, focus!!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 11, 2019)

So, I saw a nutrition documentary over the weekend and discovered that when the body processes sugar, it produces water as a side product. That's why a lot of people have an appetite for sugar when in fact they need liquids. 
New habit: When I fancy something sweet, I will drink a glass of water. If appetite for sweet flavour persists after 2-3 glasses of water, I will have some fruit as well.


----------

